# Gray suit monster at navarre



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone else caught a glimpse of the large shark cruising around the Navarre beach pier area ? Have heard several reports of a gianormous beastie crusin around there.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic60700-2-1.aspx


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Kane are you thinking the same thing as me...hahaha.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What should I use for bait? Dolphin or Manatee?


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/12/2008)*What should I use for bait? Dolphin or Manatee?


RED SNAPPER


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

> *tunapopper (2/12/2008)*What should I use for bait? Dolphin or Manatee?


Mondo *&6%$ing Cobia man!!!!


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

bait !Wheres that guy with the cat problem I got some traps!:shedevil:letsdrink


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *snakeawave (2/12/2008)*bait !Wheres that guy with the cat problem I got some traps!:shedevil:letsdrink


That's the best answer I have heard all day!!!!!!:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Red Snapper? What do those look like? I've heard of them but I believe they are endangered or something.

River otters work well to but sharks don't like the fur so usually you have to scalp them before baiting up, it makes them very lively


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah its best to shave the cats and marinate them in menhaden oil for 24 hours or so, and I dont think the cats hate the oil as long as its not boiling(made that mistake once)so lets go fishing!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mickanole (2/12/2008)*Mondo *&6%$ing Cobia man!!!!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah i kinda had a notion on lookin him up see if he wants to play. I'd luv jackin his jaw from da beach and watch him head for glory.. He'd probabaly whip my ( * ) but thats the fun of it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That top video was freakin hilarious. First time I seen more stupidity than aboard Chunky Love.

"What if its a dophin??" Classic. I was laughiin my ass off, you could tell they were havin way to much fun.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

might be rough this week but I would like to give him a go might keep an eye out for this weekend


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (2/12/2008)*That top video was freakin hilarious. First time I seen more stupidity than aboard Chunky Love.
> 
> "What if its a dophin??" Classic. I was laughiin my ass off, you could tell they were havin way to much fun.


Oh an I thought I was the only fool fishin with total ass hats!!!!!!!!


----------

